# any tips removing NRS knife holster from pfd?



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

I just bought a new pfd and I'm trying to transfer my NRS holster to the new vest. In the past I've cut it off, but I don't necessarily want to do that again. Right now I've got some butter knives in there trying to get some leverage on the barb of the holster. Tips? I'm sure youve done this before. Thanks!


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

I used a butter knife and twenty minutes of aggressive wedging and removed a NRS Co-Pilot knife just a few days ago..

I find I need to use a knife to attach it as well, but removing it was much more difficult.

I don't have any tips other than using a butter knife. Good luck!

-Micah


----------



## livin_tll (Apr 2, 2011)

yeah i use a flat head screw driver at both ends and lift the flap then pull the holster.


----------



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

The butter knives worked. I just needed to stick with it a little longer.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I like my knife on my shoulder straps, so I don't worry about having a holster where I need it and just use a couple of zip ties instead.


----------



## Bpsig (Mar 7, 2012)

hit it with a blow dryer for a while to soften up the plastic, it should slip out pretty easy after that along with using the butter knife to pry.


----------

